# Losing Body FAT Versus Body WEIGHT



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

So much focus and attention is placed on the idea of “weight loss” and “losing weight” that most typical beginners seem to lose sight of the actual concrete goal of achieving a lean, defined and healthy body…Here’s a hint… It’s NOT a simple matter of “losing weight”.In fact, let???s go ahead and remove the term [...]

*Read More...*


----------

